
Hong Kong security law: Life sentences for breaking China-imposed law - clouddrover
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-53238004
======
mindfulhack
This is terrible news when we're also hearing ideas like 'China is becoming
the next global superpower to replace USA'. I have no words. I don't feel like
my obfs4 bridge can do much either, but I'll keep it running.

~~~
drumhead
For all it’s faults, and let’s be honest it has a fair few, the USA is still
massively better than China. Even with trump in charge.

------
woodandsteel
The Chinese government tells us it is supported by 99.9 % of its citizens, but
it acts like it is scared to death the population is on the verge of
revolting.

~~~
mc32
I would bet Chinese people are very patriotic. They stand for China and right
now the CCP is equivalent to China.

the CCP's fear is that daylight would appear between the concept of the CCP
and the concept of China in people's mind. I feel that their suspicion of
fragility is warranted.

However, Chinese people, like most, would want to execute that themselves and
not have foreign hands meddling in their internal affairs (there the gov/CCP
is right).

------
AnimalMuppet
This is _not_ how China persuades Taiwan to join the mainland...

~~~
mc32
The green party has more support than the mainland splinter KMT which
historically sees the Chinese mainland as its motherland and manifest destiny.

It seems the greens have the upper hand now. Still, that doesn't mean those
missiles across the straight now are there for show.

As much as it could end up like the sanctions on NK, it could also end up like
the sanctions on Russia for Crimea. All bluster and no action, given their
importance.

------
hkmaxpro
Maximum penalty is actually death penalty, not just life sentences:

[Article 57] […] execution of penalties and other litigation procedures shall
be governed by the relevant laws of the Criminal Procedure Law of the People’s
Republic of China

[https://transitjam.com/2020/06/30/national-security-law-
engl...](https://transitjam.com/2020/06/30/national-security-law-english-
translation/amp/) (unofficial English translation, since no official English
translation was provided)

------
greesil
I guess it's not that surprising that indefinite detention is on the menu
given that the CCP also runs concentration camps, and the rule of law isn't
really a thing on the mainland. The fact that they're bothering to advertise
it means they are making a threat.

------
drumhead
I feel desperately sad and worried for the people of Hong Kong, and I’m hoping
we do the right thing by its citizens and give them an escape path to the
west. Having seen what happens to the Uighurs, the concentration camps,
torture, forced sterilisation, you understand why the people of Hong Kong are
so fearful and so ready to fight back.

~~~
genoapol
Uighurs weren't just randomly targeted, separatists carried out dozens, if not
more, heinous terrorist acts that killed and injured thousands of innocent
people. HK citizens generally don't have a history of such activities.

------
musicale
Two countries, one system.

